# Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám tốt nhất hiện nay



## luuanh95 (16/10/19)

*1. Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám Innisfree Jeju Volcanic*
Innisfree Jeju Volcanic

+ Khi nhắc đến mỹ phẩm Hàn Quốc thì chắc chắn các bạn sẽ không còn xa lạ gì với thương hiệu Innisfree. Nổi tiếng với những sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ các thành phần thiên nhiên cùng với hình ảnh thân thiện với môi trường nên đây là nhãn hiệu rất được lòng các bạn trẻ.





​+ Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám Innisfree Jeju Volcanic Pore Cleansing Foam có chiết xuất từ trà xanh, nước khoáng cùng với đá núi lửa tự nhiên ở đảo Jeju – giúp nhẹ nhàng lấy đi tế bào chết trên da, làm sạch lỗ chân lông và giúp da bớt tiết dầu. Mụn cám trên da sẽ giảm đáng kể sau một thời gian sử dụng.

+ Với những công dụng như trên cùng với giá thành cực kỳ hợp lý thì không có lý do gì khiến sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt này của Innisfree lọt khỏi top bán chạy của hãng.

*2. Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám Kiehl’s Rare Earth*
Sữa rửa mặt Kiehl’s Rare Earth

+ Kiehl’s là một thương hiệu mỹ phẩm của Mỹ chuyên về các sản phẩm dưỡng da, tóc và dưỡng thể cao cấp có từ năm 1851. Đây cũng là một thương hiệu khá quen thuộc đối với các tín đồ làm đẹp tại Việt Nam.





​+ Bên cạnh các dòng sản phẩm như: Ultra Facial, Midnight Recovery hay Calendula thì Rare Earth của Kiehl’s cũng rất được ưa chuộng vì chức năng làm sạch sâu từng lỗ chân lông, thải độc cho da và kiểm soát bã nhờn hiệu quả.

+ Thành phần của Kiehl’s Rare Earth Deep Pore Daily Cleanser bao gồm: nhân hạt yến mạch giúp tẩy da chết và hút dầu thừa trên mặt, đất sét trắng Amazon giúp làm sạch sâu, thải độc cho da và nha đam giúp làm dịu da.

Theo nhận xét từ các beauty blogger, sản phẩm này có tác dụng rất hiệu quả trong việc trị mụn cám, mụn đầu đen mà không làm da quá khô hay kích ứng. Vậy làm sao để hết mụn.

*3. Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám La Roche-Posay Effaclar*
La Roche-Posay Effaclar tri mụn cám

+ Là một hãng dược mỹ phẩm nổi tiếng đến từ Pháp, La Roche-Posay có nhiều dòng sản phẩm chuyên biệt cho từng tình trạng da. Nổi tiếng nhất trong số đó chính là dòng sản phẩm dành cho da dầu mụn nhạy cảm – Effaclar.





​+ Sữa rửa mặt La Roche-Posay Effaclar Purifying Foaming Gel có công thức được nghiên cứu kỹ càng với các thành phần làm sạch dịu nhẹ bao gồm: nước khoáng La Roche-Posay, kẽm PCA và citric acid.

+ Sản phẩm sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cám này có chức năng loại bỏ tạp chất và bã nhờn dư thừa một cách nhẹ nhàng, từ đó giảm khả năng hình thành mụn cám, mụn đầu đen và giảm bóng nhờn hiệu quả, mang lại làn da sạch thoáng cho bạn.


----------



## Crazis.vn (18/10/19)

thông tin rất hữu ích ạ!


----------



## Hoa nguyễnn (10/12/19)

loại này trước mình cũng dùng qua rồi


----------

